# استفساار عن كورس autocad



## flowers* (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ممكن اللي اخد كورس ال autocad 2d يقولي هو مفيد لمهندسين الالكترونياات ولا لاا ؟ 
وهوو بيكون كوورس علي بعضه لكل اقسام هندسه ولاا كل قسم بيدرسه حسب مجااله 
ياريت اللي يعرف يفيدني عشان اقرر اخد الكورس ده ولا لاا
وشكراا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يناير 2012)

حسب علمى الدوائر الإلكترونية لها برامج متخصصة تحقق لها قواعد للإختبار و تمكن من تكوين متكاملات IC;c جديدة الخ و ترسم الدائرة و تحولهل لبوردة بربط كل مكون بمنظور مناسب مثلا رمز المقاومة قد يأخذ أشكال عديدة على البوردة الخ
لتأخذ فكرة عن برامج الإلكترونيات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29385
اوتوكاد يصلح للتمديدات الكهربية و توزيع الإضاءة الخ


----------



## flowers* (30 يناير 2012)

انا لما عملت مقابله في شركه تخصصهاا تصميم دوائر الكترونيه اول سؤال كان عن الديزاين ببرنامج الاوتوكاد و عن ال plc
عشان كده فكرت ان اخد كورس اوتوكاد وبعده plc
هوو يعني الاوتوكاد مالوش علاقه كده بتصميم الدوائر الالكترونيه ؟؟
وايه الكورساات المهمه لمهندسين الالكترونيات؟؟
وشكراا لك اخي ماجد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يناير 2012)

أظن أنهم قصدوا أوركاد و قالوا اوتوكاد إما خطأ أو ليعلم من اجابتك مدى خبرتك ببرامج التصميم


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (31 يناير 2012)

ان برنامج اوتوكاد مهم للمهندسين عامة ولكن بالنسبة لمهندسين الالكترونيات بما ان تخصصهم الاساسى كهرباء والفرعى الكترونيات فان هذا البرنامج مفيد فى رسم دوائر ال control وايضا دوائر ال power وانصح السائل ان يستخدم 
AUTOCAD ELECTRICAL


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 يناير 2012)

Amr Abo Salem قال:


> ان برنامج اوتوكاد مهم للمهندسين عامة ولكن بالنسبة لمهندسين الالكترونيات بما ان تخصصهم الاساسى كهرباء والفرعى الكترونيات فان هذا البرنامج مفيد فى رسم دوائر ال control وايضا دوائر ال power وانصح السائل ان يستخدم
> AUTOCAD ELECTRICAL


أخى
معذرة ليس تخصصنا الأساسى كهرباء و الفرعى الكترونيات هذه تقسيمات تختلف من جامعة لأخرى و من بلد لأخر
الإلكترونيات تتصل بأشباه الموصلات و دوائر التكبير و التحكم المنطقى و الميكرو ويف و العديد من هذه المجالات ولا تختص بالقوى الكهربية ونقل الطاقة و محولات 3 فاز و الآلات الكهربية و شبكات توزيع القدرة الخ

هل يستطيع AUTOCAD ELECTRICAL أن يقرأ SPICE FILE لدائرة متكاملة أو ترانزيستور و يستخدمها فى تحليل دائرة؟
هل يختبر صحة أو خطأ توصيل أطراف المتكاملة بأخرى 
هل يحدد النطاق الترددى لدائرة ما؟
هل حتى يفرق بين ترانزيستور تردد عالى و آخر تردد صوتى؟؟
هل يحسب Propagation delay فى بوردة ما؟


----------

